# Lost Paddle - Bear Creek



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

I lost a Werner Sherpa (green blades) breakdown paddle on Bear Creek during the flood. I took a swim out of a bush somewhere just above the takeout. I know quite a few other folks lost gear up there that day so if anyone finds it please let me know. 

I bought that paddle a few years ago for an international trip and it became my main paddle because I liked it so much. 

It goes without saying that there will be a nice reward to make it worth your while if you are able to return it to me. 

Thanks for reading and I'll SYOTR.



Cheers,
Kevin
704-907-5029


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Still patiently waiting the return of my completely un-labled carbon lightning paddle from this same time period.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Guess I'll join in. Unlabeled, yet distinctively stickered AT2 paddle lost during the flood. Reward.

And for those that swam in the top 1/3 of the run, I FOUND a bulk head foam block after the floods. Blue sides. Obviously not as rewarding to get back as a paddle, but anyway.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I lost a nice AT in 2008. I scoured that creek when levels dropped and never found anything. Happy hunting. If you happen to find mine. . .


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I'll join in. I lost an unlabeled clear water bottle on the clear creek in 2009 in screaming quarter mile. Not as cool as a foam block but it had sentimental value.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

I dropped a 200cm, 30 degree, Shogun in that same creek, the same day... my phone number was mostly warn off...Roy hiked all around looking for gear and found nothing...sounds like some serious loot is still in that drainage.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

~Bank said:


> I dropped a 200cm, 30 degree, Shogun in that same creek, the same day... my phone number was mostly warn off...Roy hiked all around looking for gear and found nothing...sounds like some serious loot is still in that drainage.


I don't think it's so much in the creek or trees, as probably the reservoir


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

stubby said:


> I don't think it's so much in the creek or trees, as probably the reservoir


I also hiked the debris line around the reservoir (about 50 feet above the normal water level) without seeing anything. But that only works in the areas w/o trees and brush. The wooded areas have less pitch to them, so 1/4 to 1/2 mile perpendicular to the shoreline was submerged there. I think a lot of stuff must have ended up in those woods, and it's a huge area.


----------

